# Zany's MIY Carrot Tissue Oil



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 24, 2019)

@Admin - I wasn't sure where to post this. Feel free to move to another forum.

Please read: CARROT TISSUE OIL
https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/products/carrot-tissue-oil

Carrot oil is one of the best oils to rejuvenate and regenerate skin tissues. It helps to remove toxic build-up in the skin, improving the skin's complexion. As is, it can be used to soothe burns, blisters and scars, and is considered suitable for all skin types, especially dry, sensitive and mature skin. It gives a warm golden glow when used to make soap, lotions, creams, salves, lip balm -- whatever you imagine. Here’s how I make it.

MIY CARROT TISSUE OIL
_INCI: Helianthus annuus (Sunflower) Oil (and) Beta Carotene_

1 cup fresh carrots grated 
2 cups high oleic sunflower oil
1 capsule Beta Carotene (Softgel 25,000 IU) (Optional)

Simmer carrot shreds in oil range top in a 8” stainless steel frying pan on lowest temp -- to a notch above LOW for 3 hours. You want just a bit of bubbles so the water from the fresh carrots can escape. The bubbling stops after 3 hours and the fat, juicy, fresh carrot gratings are tiny crispy things -- reduced to about 1/4 cup or less. I tossed them down the drain before I realized they probably would have been quite tasty in a salad. Add the beta carotene capsule (optional) while the oil is still warm.

This stuff is so pricey online that it makes me feel like I'm getting away with highway robbery by making it myself. If you make it, keep the temp low, but be sure there's a bit of bubbling going on because you want all the water in the carrots to escape.

ENJOY! Zany in CO


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm bumping this in case you missed it.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Dean (Feb 25, 2019)

I made carrot oil once.  Dried it in the oven then infused it in AO.  It was a lot of work.  I was hoping to get an orange color oil but it came out golden yellow.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks Zany! I've used carrot seed oil a few times and love the effects but can't stand the smell! Especially when it's on my face so under my nose. Since it's the carrot and not the seed, I bet there's no obnoxious smell. Once you've made it, how do you like to use it? Do you add it to a cream or lotion? Straight up?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean said:


> I was hoping to get an orange color oil but it came out golden yellow.


Hi Dean!
For orange, just the Beta Carotene gel caps (25,000 IU) will give you a nice orange, depending on how many you squeeze into the batch. It's vitamin A -- good for the skin. Another option for orange soap is Red Palm Oil which I buy locally at an African/Mid-Eastern grocery store. Also online at Soapers Choice.


KristaY said:


> ...carrot seed oil ... can't stand the smell!


I know! I totally agree!   Plus it's SO expensive!


KristaY said:


> Since it's the carrot and not the seed, I bet there's no obnoxious smell.


True.


KristaY said:


> Once you've made it, how do you like to use it? Do you add it to a cream or lotion? Straight up?


Check the link provided above and Reviews for ways to use it.
Personally, I'm a former sun-worshiper that is no longer allowed to spend hours in the sun. So my favorite way to use it is 50/50 Carrot Oil & Red Raspberry Seed Oil -- 20 minutes in the sun gives me a nice health glow.

I also make a Sunstick (SPF 15) in a deodorant tube for the golfers in the family.

ETA: Whoopsie... I thought there was more info in that link about what to use it in. When I first made it, I used it in soap, lotion, and facial serum. Nice.


----------



## Clarice (Mar 1, 2019)

@Zany_in_CO  - do you think your method here could be adapted for making this in a very low heat oven?  If so, what temp might you suggest?  To be honest, I am thinking that a deepish pan, low oven may allow me to put this on "auto pilot" while I dash about doing all and sundry!  Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 1, 2019)

Clarice said:


> @Zany_in_CO  - do you think your method here could be adapted for making this in a very low heat oven?!


I don't know. I think it would be tricky... I'm usually doing something in the kitchen while I have it going on the range top so I can check it once in a while and adjust the temp as needed.


----------



## Clarice (Mar 6, 2019)

ENJOY! Zany in CO[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Trying this now!  Will let you know how I fare!  Thank you


----------



## Clarice (Mar 7, 2019)

Look!!!!!

Gorgeous if I do say so myself.  

I ended up stopping before carrots
Got crisp cuz I had to make dinner. 

Can’t wait to try!!!!  

Organic carrots washed and shredded. HOSafO. Heat. Time. 

Eureka!  Thank you!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2019)

It does make a gorgeous oil. I use it in a couple of my lotions.


----------



## Donee' (Mar 7, 2019)

We do a ton of juicing in our house - could we use the leftover carrot mush from the juicer?


----------



## Clarice (Mar 7, 2019)

I cannot imagine why not. I would try it. Gonna toss otherwise?  Give it a go


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing Zany. Lovely color.

Was just wondering..... how much of the carrot nutrients can survive the heat?


----------



## karon L adams (Mar 8, 2019)

don't mind me but, why? whay not just make carrot juice and either put that in your soap or just cook the juice down? it is truly amazing how many things you can juice and put into soap. we have a Jack LaLane juicer that has stood up since 1990 for my soaping needs. everything from carrots to ginger. I juice them all, put the little bit of fiber back into the juice for visual effect int he final soap and make my soap. Carrot juice gives you an AMAZING orange color.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 8, 2019)

smengot0 said:


> Thanks for sharing Zany.


You're welcome. 


smengot0 said:


> Was just wondering..... how much of the carrot nutrients can survive the heat?


I wonder that too! 


karon L adams said:


> ...don't mind me but, why?


I don't mind you speaking up at all, Karon. Your input is most welcome. You make a good point. I guess my answer is, and this is just me, I've always avoided "food" in my soaps... just a quirk of mine. But I do enjoy infusing botanicals, and in this case, carrots, into an oil to use to make soap. Different strokes for different folks, yes?


----------



## karon L adams (Mar 8, 2019)

sorry, I didn't mean to make that sound aggressive, i just didn't know why. Nothing personal or angry, just wondered. feels like what you have done was basically oil poach the carrots to let the water evaporate. it makes sense from one standpoint, you have decreased the water liquid in the batch. abd you can use the oil as part of you saponification calculations. you can usually tell how much change you get fromt he heat by the color change. especially with something like carrrots that have so much sugar in them. the browning is from caramelization.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 29, 2020)

Please read: CARROT TISSUE OIL
The link in Post #1 doesn't work. So, please read this one:
*https://voyageursoapandcandleusa.com/products/carrot-tissue-oil*


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2020)

Carrot tissue makes a beautiful color lotion and I love sunflower oil in lotions so it is a win win in my opinion.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 30, 2020)

It is also popular for facial soaps... especially with the added beta carotene (vitamin A)

*CARROT COMPLEXION SOAP*


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 30, 2020)

Yep, I use it in my high shea butter facial bars when I have some on the shelf.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 30, 2020)

karon L adams said:


> don't mind me but, why? whay not just make carrot juice and either put that in your soap or just cook the juice down? it is truly amazing how many things you can juice and put into soap. we have a Jack LaLane juicer that has stood up since 1990 for my soaping needs. everything from carrots to ginger. I juice them all, put the little bit of fiber back into the juice for visual effect int he final soap and make my soap. Carrot juice gives you an AMAZING orange color.


Because you can use the oil in balms and lotions whereas you cannot use juice in balms and I would not use juice in lotions.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Nov 16, 2020)

I LOVE this idea! My dad has crazy sensitive skin and I've wanted to make him something special for Christmas.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 17, 2020)

The_Phoenix said:


> I LOVE this idea! My dad has crazy sensitive skin and I've wanted to make him something special for Christmas.


For soap, you may want to infuse the carrots in olive oil instead of sunflower oil. Then make *Zany's No Slime Castile* (use the 10% coconut & 5% castor variation) which is wonderful for sensitive skin. I have dry, sensitive, mature skin and wash my face with it AM and PM. As a bonus, you don't have to wait 3 months for it to cure. It will be plenty ready by Christmas. I start "test driving" every batch 2 weeks after it's made. Of course, the longer the cure, the better the soap.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Nov 17, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> For soap, you may want to infuse the carrots in olive oil instead of sunflower oil. Then make *Zany's No Slime Castile* (use the 10% coconut & 5% castor variation) which is wonderful for sensitive skin. I have dry, sensitive, mature skin and wash my face with it AM and PM. As a bonus, you don't have to wait 3 months for it to cure. It will be plenty ready by Christmas. I start "test driving" every batch 2 weeks after it's made. Of course, the longer the cure, the better the soap.


I've noticed lots of people have made your no-slime soap and highly recommend it. The only soap my dad can tolerate is my 50% lard soap. I'll give your No Slime a shot. I think coconut oil is the culprit with my dad. Anything more than 18% makes him terribly itchy. Was thinking of using the carrot oil (infusing it in a liquid oil) for a 50% lard batch just for him. He's a good guinea pig.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 17, 2020)

LOL Just so you know, the other bar soap next to my sink is 85% lard, 10% coconut, 5% castor.

SHORT STORY: My dear friend, Nancy the nurse, had a mother who was also a nurse. She was a neo-natal nurse in the early part of the last century. Nancy told me that her mother told her that , back in the day, they cleaned the new borns with lard! It's a good thing.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

Question for you @Zany_in_CO: I live about 20 minutes from the beach, I'd love to make soap using the great Pacific. Do you by chance know if I need to do anything specific to


Zany_in_CO said:


> LOL Just so you know, the other bar soap next to my sink is 85% lard, 10% coconut, 5% castor.
> 
> SHORT STORY: My dear friend, Nancy the nurse, had a mother who was also a nurse. She was a neo-natal nurse in the early part of the last century. Nancy told me that her mother told her that , back in the day, they cleaned the new borns with lard! It's a good thing.


Wow, 85%! Interesting. I think I need to make that.

That's a great story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 18, 2020)

The_Phoenix said:


> Question for you @Zany_in_CO: I live about 20 minutes from the beach, I'd love to make soap using the great Pacific. Do you by chance know if I need to do anything specific to



My son-in-law brings me a gallon whenever I want it, they're coming this way (they live on Vancouver Island). I strain it to get any sand and other particulate out of it and then boil it to kill any nasties that might be living in it.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

Misschief said:


> My son-in-law brings me a gallon whenever I want it, they're coming this way (they live on Vancouver Island). I strain it to get any sand and other particulate out of it and then boil it to kill any nasties that might be living in it.


Thank you!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 18, 2020)

The_Phoenix said:


> Question for you @Zany_in_CO: I live about 20 minutes from the beach, I'd love to make soap using the great Pacific. Do you by chance know if I need to do anything specific to


Here's a thread about using sea water that is a spin-off from the ZNSC thread.   :
*Sea Water for Soap*


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 21, 2020)

@Zany_in_CO  My daughter has a nickel allergy, so a few years back she had on a cheap "best Friends" necklace that turned her whole neck blueish. Like silver plated rings do sometimes. Anyways the allergic reaction moved or traveled to other places on her body. And to this day wherever she had a rash, but especially around her neck her skin is darker than normal. Its now kind of like a birthmark. Lately she's been exfoliating more and I have rice milk ice cubes she likes to use as a toner and rubs on her neck, so her spots are getting lighter. Do you think a lotion made with this carrot tissue oil would help more?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> Do you think a lotion made with this carrot tissue oil would help more?


I'm so sorry but I have no idea if it would help or not. I've had some success removing dark facial pigmentation with bearberry extract but that's the extent of my experience. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 21, 2020)

Could I do this in the slow cooker @Zany_in_CO? It'll be safer for my uber curious toddler lol


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 21, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm so sorry but I have no idea if it would help or not. I've had some success removing dark facial pigmentation with bearberry extract but that's the extent of my experience. Wish I could be more help.


No Worries! Just Curious.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2020)

Dawni said:


> Could I do this in the slow cooker? It'll be safer for my uber curious toddler lol


Sure. I don't see why not. Since you're using fresh carrot gratings instead of dry, the key is to keep the heat high enough to make sure there's a bit of bubbling going on to release all the water but not let it get so hot that you "cook" it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 21, 2020)

Not sure how I missed this the first time around, but it sounds like a fun thing to try.  I don’t have any HO Sunflower around, so I’ll need to contemplate a substitute.  Thanks @Zany_in_CO


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2020)

You're welcome, MJB! Nice to see you back in action again.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Nov 22, 2020)

Dawni said:


> Could I do this in the slow cooker @Zany_in_CO? It'll be safer for my uber curious toddler lol


Glad you asked! That's my plan, too. 

I'm going paddle boarding today and plan on stealing a gallon of ocean water.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Dec 22, 2020)

Finally got a chance to make this. Discovered that the “Sauté” setting on my InstaPot works wonderfully, though the timer maxes out at 30 minutes, so I have to constantly reset it. It keeps the shredded carrots moving briskly. So excited to incorporate this in soaps and other skincare items.


----------

